

What Daniel Steigerwald would recommend instead of Angular.js - brlewis
https://medium.com/este-js-framework/what-i-would-recommend-instead-of-angular-js-62b057d8a9e

======
brlewis
Posting because I found it interesting. Still forming opinions myself.

~~~
lhorie
Would be nice to see some rationales. For example, you could npm install
Mithril.js and get a lot of the things mentioned there without wasting time
evaluating options.

The main criticism I have of that list is that he dismissively says "or
anything else" (or drops a bunch of project names). Why should one pick
Browserify or why should one pick Webpack or Duo or...? The paradox of choice
is one of the main reasons people just go w/ Angular.

